
2002, England Accidentally Invaded Spanish Town of La Linea with Royal Marines - vinnyglennon
https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2002/feb/19/gibraltar.world
======
jaclaz
This made my day:

>The marines beat a hasty retreat and went off to find the real Gibraltar.
This, locals observed, was easily recognisable because it had a 1,398ft high
rock sticking out of it.

